# Is Bell Internet Throttling YouTube?



## Guest (May 7, 2017)

I have a slow internet connection at around 4 per second. Other video sites play fine, but YTube takes a long time for the vid to start, then stops and sputters and constantly drops the resolution down to 144.

Because other video sites load fine, I think Bell is purposely slowing or throttling YouTube.

Anyone else notice this?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm on Bell, but YouTube is fine here.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

try a different browser, or check if any of your browser plugins/antivirus are blocking anything?


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I get the same symptoms on my computers, but not my tablet. However, if I pause the video and then restart, it usually runs fine, though the default resolution stays low. If I manually set if for HD it also works fine. I suspect that it's more a problem with Firefox than Bell. (I also blame my kids... )


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2017)

I run Firefox with AdblockPlus, Adblock Popup Blocker, Origin UBlock, Ghostery and Avast with the Internet turned off.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I've had the same issues with YT or any streaming in the past when our internet used to be that slow. If your internet is cellular, tower loading can affect your speeds.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2017)

It's cable dsl.


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

Player99 said:


> It's cable dsl.


I had bell internet for years and was very happy and then one day it was slow on certain sites. YouTube was one of them. Put up with it for a year and complained and finally had enough and switched to Cogeco cable internet.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

A couple of speed tests to try:

fast.com 
Netflix's test

performance.cira.ca
From the Canadian Internet Registration Authority.

speedtest.net is not reliable. All of the ISPs game it.

The one from CIRA does a lot of different tests. If you download the statistics and can understand them there is a wealth of information. Note: full disclosure I'm on the board of directors at CIRA. Pure speed is not always the problem. Error rate, jitter, latency, and more can all affect streaming. Also Google uses caching servers for youtube. These servers are usually located at Internet Exchange points and at ISPs. Which caching server and how Bell routes your packets to the caching server can affect youtube.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Yeah, I have Fibe at work and YouTube is often very, very slow. Netflix streams HD no problem on the same connection, but I have to run you tube on lowest resolution to get it to stream. 

At home I have Rogers, it is fast on every site, but seems to have some compatibility issues with google. About every 4th google search it slows down and usually times out and I have to restart the browser. That never happens at work with the Fibe. You can use other browsers like Yahoo or Bing no problem, but they aren't as good...you can't win.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Player99 said:


> Firefox with AdblockPlus, Adblock Popup Blocker, Origin UBlock, Ghostery and Avast


There's your problem. Get rid of all that crap and your computer will run much better.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Kerry Brown said:


> A couple of speed tests to try:
> 
> 
> speedtest.net is not reliable. All of the ISPs game it.


Hey Kerry, can you elaborate on this? Some kind of dhcp trickery?


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Some cache a local copy and then fake the routing. Some just optimize traffic to speedtest.net. Some aren't so devious. They pay speedtest.net to install a local copy and speedtest defaults to the ISP's server for any tests from that ISP.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

I use this....
Speed test
or try a ping test...........
How to Perform a Ping Test - Siteserver
and a Java based test.....
Test your connection


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2017)

capnjim said:


> There's your problem. Get rid of all that crap and your computer will run much better.


It will be great for popup ads and viruses...


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2017)

From the CIRA test:

AckPktsIn 1850
AckPktsOut 0
aspd 0.00000
avgrtt 103.05
bad_cable 0
bw 4.59
BytesRetrans 2904
c2sAck 2
c2sData 2
c2sRate 654
ClientToServerSpeed 0.654
CongAvoid 736
congestion 1
CongestionOverCount 0
CongestionSignals 2
CountRTT 1764
CurCwnd 40656
CurMSS 1452
CurRTO 278
CurRwinRcvd 185856
CurRwinSent 9344
CurSsthresh 27588
cwin 0.5539
CWND-Limited 0.00
CWNDpeaks 2
cwndtime 0.4511
DataBytesIn 1210
DataBytesOut 5354986
DataPktsIn 3
DataPktsOut 3642
DSACKDups 0
DupAcksIn 86
DupAcksOut 0
Duration 10551581
ECNEnabled 0
FastRetran 2
half_duplex 0
Jitter 200
link 100
loss 0.000549149
MaxCwnd 72600
maxCWNDpeak 72600
MaxMSS 1452
MaxRTO 386
MaxRTT 242
MaxRwinRcvd 238128
MaxRwinSent 9344
MaxSsthresh 33396
minCWNDpeak 2904
MinMSS 1452
MinRTO 242
MinRTT 42
MinRwinRcvd 49368
MinRwinSent 5840
mismatch 0
NagleEnabled 1
order 0.0465
OtherReductions 2
PktsIn 1853
PktsOut 3642
PktsRetrans 2
RcvWinScale 7
rttsec 0.103053
rwin 1.8168
rwintime 0.5009
s2cAck 3
s2cData 3
s2cRate 4166.690728870662
SACKEnabled 3
SACKsRcvd 85
SampleRTT 73
SendStall 0
sendtime 0.0480
ServerToClientSpeed 4.166690728870662
SlowStart 70
SmoothedRTT 75
Sndbuf 192400
SndLimBytesCwnd 2484736
SndLimBytesRwin 2824768
SndLimBytesSender 45482
SndLimTimeCwnd 4759159
SndLimTimeRwin 5284864
SndLimTimeSender 506957
SndLimTransCwnd 10
SndLimTransRwin 2
SndLimTransSender 8
SndWinScale 2
spd 4.06
StartTimeUsec 856670
SubsequentTimeouts 0
SumRTT 181785
swin 1.4679
ThroughputValue 4235
Timeouts 0
timesec 10.00
TimestampsEnabled 0
TotalSentByte 5300224
UnsentDataAmount 101201
waitsec 0.00
WinScaleRcvd 2
WinScaleSent 7
X_Rcvbuf 87380
X_Sndbuf 192400


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Player99 said:


> I run Firefox with AdblockPlus, Adblock Popup Blocker, Origin UBlock, Ghostery and Avast with the Internet turned off.





capnjim said:


> There's your problem. Get rid of all that crap and your computer will run much better.


I run AdblockPlus and Ghostery and my YouTube runs fine.

However, Bell being what they are; one of the most immoral companies on the planet and unfortunately doing it legally, don't give them any ideas.


----------

